# 3 cách hiệu quả để cải thiện chất lượng không khí trong nhà



## SohoTech (24/8/21)

*Tòa nhà của bạn có khiến mọi người phát ốm không? Sự xuất hiện của coronavirus khiến nhu cầu về các tòa nhà lành mạnh và hệ thống thông gió tốt hơn trở thành ưu tiên hàng đầu.*
Đại dịch coronavirus đã đẩy nhanh một số xu hướng tại nơi làm việc. Trong số đó, mối quan tâm chính đối với các nhà đầu tư, chủ nhà, CEO và nhân viên là nhu cầu tạo ra những nơi làm việc lành mạnh hơn và cải thiện hệ thống thông gió của tòa nhà. Nhu cầu về môi trường làm việc lành mạnh hơn không chỉ bắt nguồn từ đại dịch, mà còn xuất phát từ thực tế là hội chứng xây dựng bệnh tật đã trở thành một vấn đề đối với các tổ chức trên toàn thế giới.

Hội chứng tòa nhà bị ốm "được sử dụng để mô tả một tình huống trong đó những người cư ngụ trong tòa nhà gặp phải những tác động nghiêm trọng liên quan đến sức khỏe hoặc sự thoải mái dường như có liên quan trực tiếp đến thời gian ở trong tòa nhà." Về cơ bản, mọi người nhận thấy rằng họ bị ốm hoặc không cảm thấy tốt nhất bất cứ khi nào họ ở trong tòa nhà, nhưng ngay sau khi họ bước ra ngoài, tất cả các triệu chứng dường như biến mất.

Theo NIH, một số triệu chứng phổ biến nhất liên quan đến hội chứng xây dựng ốm yếu bao gồm: "nhức đầu, chóng mặt, buồn nôn, kích ứng mắt, mũi hoặc họng, ho khan, khô hoặc ngứa da, khó tập trung, mệt mỏi, nhạy cảm với mùi, khàn giọng, dị ứng, các triệu chứng giống như cảm lạnh, cúm, tăng tỷ lệ lên cơn hen suyễn và thay đổi tính cách ”.

Với sự khởi phát của virus coronavirus và khi các công ty ưu tiên việc tái sử dụng nơi làm việc một cách an toàn, việc tạo ra các tòa nhà lành mạnh hơn đã trở thành ưu tiên hàng đầu.

Do đó, nhiều tổ chức hiện đang nói về Chất lượng Môi trường Trong nhà (IEQ). Một bài báo gần đây của Cushman và Wakefield đã định nghĩa IEQ là “những điều kiện mà người cư ngụ phải trải qua trong một tòa nhà, đặc biệt là những điều kiện liên quan đến sức khỏe và hạnh phúc, sự thoải mái và năng suất”.

*Vai trò của chất lượng không khí trong IEQ*
Do bản chất của vi rút SARS-CoV-2 - giống như vi rút gây bệnh đường hô hấp - chất lượng không khí trong nhà hiện đang thu hút sự chú ý hơn bao giờ hết. Cách không khí lưu thông trong các môi trường xây dựng đã được chứng minh là có tác động trực tiếp đến việc truyền các chất ô nhiễm trong không khí và bệnh tật, chẳng hạn như cúm, cảm lạnh thông thường và coronavirus.


Trên thực tế,   NIH   tuyên bố rằng các triệu chứng của bệnh có thể chẩn đoán được trong các bệnh liên quan đến tòa nhà được cho là trực tiếp do các chất gây ô nhiễm trong không khí của tòa nhà.

Để tạo ra các tòa nhà lành mạnh và môi trường làm việc trong lành hơn, chúng ta cần ưu tiên chất lượng không khí trong nhà.


*3 cách hiệu quả để cải thiện chất lượng không khí trong nhà*
Theo Cơ quan Bảo vệ Môi trường Hoa Kỳ (EPA), có ba chiến lược cơ bản để cải thiện chất lượng không khí trong nhà:

Kiểm soát nguồn
Cải thiện hệ thống thông gió
Máy lọc không khí.
*1. Kiểm soát nguồn*
Chiến lược này tập trung vào việc loại bỏ các nguồn ô nhiễm riêng lẻ trong một môi trường được xây dựng; nó cũng là cách tiếp cận tiết kiệm chi phí nhất để bảo vệ chất lượng không khí trong nhà.

Một số nguồn ô nhiễm (như amiăng) có thể được bịt kín hoặc bao bọc; những loại khác, như bếp gas có thể được điều chỉnh để giảm lượng khí thải. Dưới đây là danh sách các nguồn ô nhiễm không khí trong môi trường trong nhà:



Amiăng
Chất ô nhiễm sinh học
Cacbon monoxit
Formaldehyde / sản phẩm gỗ ép
Chì (Pb)
Nito đioxit
Thuốc trừ sâu
Radon
Vật chất dạng hạt trong nhà
Khói thuốc / khói thuốc lá trong môi trường
Sotv, lò sưởi, lò sưởi và ống khói
Hợp chất hữu cơ dễ bay hơi.
 Nhấp vào đây  để tìm hiểu thêm về từng nguồn ô nhiễm và cách kiểm soát chúng trong môi trường trong nhà.
Trong nhiều trường hợp, bạn sẽ thấy rằng để giảm lượng khí thải, bạn sẽ cần tập trung vào việc cải thiện hệ thống thông gió tổng thể của tòa nhà.

*2. Cải thiện thông gió *
Cải thiện hệ thống thông gió có thể giúp giảm nồng độ các chất ô nhiễm trong không khí. Một trong những cách tốt nhất để cải thiện hệ thống thông gió chỉ đơn giản là mở hé cửa sổ và để một ít không khí trong lành vào bên trong. Không khí trong lành có thể đi vào một môi trường xây dựng thông qua cửa sổ và cửa ra vào; thông qua các phương tiện cơ học; và thông qua sự xâm nhập.

Đối với các tòa nhà, tình huống có thể xảy ra nhất là phải có hệ thống thông gió cơ khí tuyệt vời, vì không phải lúc nào cũng có thể mở được cửa sổ và cửa ra vào. Hãy nhớ rằng nhiều hệ thống HVAC cơ học không còn hoàn toàn phù hợp với các tiêu chuẩn mới hơn, vì vậy, điều quan trọng là bạn phải kiểm tra hệ thống HVAC của mình để đảm bảo nó được cập nhật, đạt tiêu chuẩn và được bảo trì tốt.

Theo EPA, “việc tăng cường thông gió với toàn bộ hoặc phần lớn không khí bên ngoài có thể không phải lúc nào cũng khả thi hoặc thực tế. Trong những trường hợp như vậy, tỷ lệ thông gió hiệu quả trên mỗi người cũng có thể được tăng lên bằng cách hạn chế số lượng người có mặt trong tòa nhà nói chung hoặc trong các phòng cụ thể ”.

*3. Máy làm sạch không khí*
Điều quan trọng nhất cần biết về máy làm sạch không khí là “hiệu quả của máy lọc không khí phụ thuộc vào mức độ nó thu thập các chất ô nhiễm từ không khí trong nhà (được biểu thị bằng tỷ lệ phần trăm hiệu suất) và lượng không khí mà nó hút qua bộ phận làm sạch hoặc lọc (biểu thị tính bằng feet khối trên phút). ”

Yếu tố quan trọng để đảm bảo hiệu quả và hoạt động bình thường của máy lọc không khí là đảm bảo rằng nó được bảo trì thường xuyên.

Đối với các tòa nhà thương mại, EPA khuyến nghị sử dụng máy làm sạch không khí di động để bổ sung cho hệ thống thông gió và lọc hệ thống HVAC tăng cường. Theo EPA, “hướng luồng không khí không thổi trực tiếp từ người này sang người khác làm giảm khả năng lây lan của các giọt có thể chứa vi rút lây nhiễm”.

Hãy nhớ rằng bản thân việc làm sạch không khí trong và ngoài là chưa đủ. Nó cần được sử dụng cùng với hệ thống thông gió để thực sự cải thiện chất lượng không khí.

“Chỉ sử dụng máy làm sạch không khí không thể đảm bảo chất lượng không khí đầy đủ, đặc biệt là ở những nơi có các nguồn ô nhiễm đáng kể và hệ thống thông gió không đủ.”
==>> Xem thêm các dòng máy lọc không khí, cấp khí tươi tại đây: Máy Cấp Gió Tươi Thu Hồi Nhiệt-Tích Hợp Bộ Lọc Khí| Soho


----------

